# ipod to factory stereo?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

has anyone successfully connected their ipod to their nissan factory stereo??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is a wireless adapter to your ipod that transmit to a certain fm radio station it just plays your ipod songs.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

yeah, i've tried the itrip and theres just too much static.



LIUSPEED said:


> there is a wireless adapter to your ipod that transmit to a certain fm radio station it just plays your ipod songs.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

fondoo said:


> yeah, i've tried the itrip and theres just too much static.


Some HU come with RCA inputs.. so maybe you can use a miniplug to RCA cable and do some rig... im no pro in this area yet tho.. but when i get my system and install it myself i am hoping to learn alot..


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

is the wireless ipod adaptor the one that you plug into the cig lighter?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/item/PERPXDP


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

unfortunately, it's a quite complicated issue for a perfect hook-up to the car's radio, I was having troubles as well. Which radio do you have? I assume the one with the tape deck but no CD player.

I have a 2003 or so Alpine. Somewhat dated, but still has AiNet. I was hesitant to buy an Ipod-Alpine interface, because it states that it's only compatible with 2004+ head units. One day I said I'd try it and return it if it didn't work. So into the car it went, it hooked up flawlessly, and I figured out how to control all of the features, even.

Anyway, for stock radios, there aren't many options, the FM tuners are garbage. They have stock radio interface (manufacturer specific), but they are only good on factory radios with Aux inputs and CD changer controls, your radio doesn't have that. For your particular case, I suggest you get a cigerette lighter power adaptor and a tape adaptor. That way, you can pop the tape into the tape deck and it will play CD-quality sound through the tape deck.

for people with aftermarket head units (somewhat newer ones), most likely, there is an adaptor for you. Go to best buy, I gurantee they will have a solution.

If you have an aux input, you can substitute the Tape Adaptor for an RCA 'Y' adaptor. I've also been wishing they would come out with something like this:


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i think the Peripheral iPod2Car is way overprices. for that i can get a whole new headunit.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Check out www.davidnavone.com
He makes a FM unit that is hands down the best quality you can get anywhere!
http://www.davidnavone.com/linedrivers.html


----------



## DigitalFlyer (May 7, 2005)

http://pie.net makes great AUX and Ipod adaptors.

-Amir


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> is the wireless ipod adaptor the one that you plug into the cig lighter?


Yes there is, check this website: www.davidnavone.com for an adapter.


----------

